# Finishing a Spruce table



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

I had some spruce boards kicking around and made a small coffee table with it. Has anyone ever stained Spruce or should I just polyurethane it?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ebuuck said:


> I had some spruce boards kicking around and made a small coffee table with it. Has anyone ever stained Spruce or should I just polyurethane it?


Pictures would be nice. Spruce will finish similar to Pine. You could just put a clear finish. Any film finish will work well. If you want to stain it, you could experiment with waterbase stains or dyes. It's also a good candidate for an oil base stain.












 







.


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok sounds good. I think I'm going to put a gloss urethane on it. Can't really find a stain I like anyways...I'll get pictures up when it gets assembled.


----------

